# Crazy Bulk Steroids



## Dzoni (Jan 12, 2016)

Has anyone heard about this new steroids?
Could you tell me are they ok, or why its say's they are legal?
I am new to steroids and have never heard that there are legal and illegal steroids.
I thought all steroids are legal.
If you never heard of Crazy Bulk Steroids take a look at this review jumpmanual.org and tell me please are they ok to use cause I am new to steroids.

Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 12, 2016)

First of all, when it comes to what's legal and not legal it helps to know what country you're posting from.

Also, look at how the site describes their products
"SAFE & LEGAL Sustanon *Alternative*"
"SAFE & LEGAL Deca Durobolin* Alternative*"

So no, judging from face value these are nothing more than very expensive snake oil.

The main ingredient in their "Deca" is yam root....







Stay away.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 12, 2016)

It's garbage OP. Don't waste your money.


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 12, 2016)

Serbia-Europe


----------



## DF (Jan 12, 2016)

Bunch a Sheeeeeet!


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 12, 2016)

Allll kinds of gains on that yam root brah!


----------



## monster-ish (Jan 12, 2016)

Don't do it. Waste of time and money! Do a real cycle with real gear


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 12, 2016)

monster-ish said:


> Don't do it. Waste of time and money! Do a real cycle with real gear



What do you suggest?


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> What do you suggest?



Testosterone makes a good first cycle. 500mg/wk for 16 weeks.


----------



## monster-ish (Jan 12, 2016)

What this guy said^^ run a test only cycle at 500mg/ week split into two doses a week for 12-16 weeks. Don't forget to run an ai and hcg on cycle as well. Your welcome


----------



## snake (Jan 12, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> So no, judging from face value these are nothing more than very expensive snake oil.
> 
> Stay away.



Why do you have to so hurtful with that word?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 13, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> What do you suggest?



Creatine <~~~ For starters.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 13, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> First of all, when it comes to what's legal and not legal it helps to know what country you're posting from.
> 
> Also, look at how the site describes their products
> "SAFE & LEGAL Sustanon *Alternative*"
> ...



Ololololololol


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 13, 2016)

Yea boi yam roots LOL


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Dzoni (Jan 13, 2016)

monster-ish said:


> What this guy said^^ run a test only cycle at 500mg/ week split into two doses a week for 12-16 weeks. Don't forget to run an ai and hcg on cycle as well. Your welcome



This site jumpmanual.org also has testogen, is he good or should I buy someone else's testosterone


----------



## monster-ish (Jan 13, 2016)

Don't buy anything from that site. They are all wak bro!


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 13, 2016)

monster-ish said:


> What this guy said^^ run a test only cycle at 500mg/ week split into two doses a week for 12-16 weeks. Don't forget to run an ai and hcg on cycle as well. Your welcome



This site jumpmanual.org also has testogen, is he good or should I use someone else's testosterone


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 13, 2016)

Sorry for typing twice cause this doesn't appear on the regular thread


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 13, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> Testosterone makes a good first cycle. 500mg/wk for 16 weeks.



This site jumpmanual.org also has testogen, is he good or should I buy someone else's testosterone


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 13, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> This site jumpmanual.org also has testogen, is he good or should I buy someone else's testosterone



Do you work for that website?

Explain to me what testogen is please.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 13, 2016)

We cannot and will not tell you who's testosterone to buy.


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 13, 2016)

I will post this once again cause it isn't seen in the regular thread


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 13, 2016)

This site jumpmanual.org also has testogen, is he good or should I buy someone else's testosterone


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 13, 2016)

I think this could be the next Gun Control thread. 50 pages? Can we do it?


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh sorry i figured it out this is on page 2 sorry my bad how to delete this


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> This site jumpmanual.org also has testogen, is he good or should I buy someone else's testosterone



OK, ya got me. I checked out what you're talking about.

First off, the site is peddling that same "Crazy Bulk" garbage you were looking at originally. That's red flag #1 that everything they sell is junk.

Second off, this is what they list is in that "testogen" stuff:
D-ASPARTIC ACID
FENUGREEK
GINSENG EXTRACT
SELENIUM
TRIBULUS TERRESTRIS
VITAMIN B
VITAMIN D
ZINC GLUCONATE

It's not a steroid, it's not even a pro hormone. It's a fancy, expensive elixir that is designed primarily to lighten your wallet.


Dzoni, no offense meant by this but you seem rather new to the world of lifting.
What is your training history? 
What's your current body weight, height?
What are you trying to achieve by taking steroids?


----------



## tunafisherman (Jan 13, 2016)

my main complaint:  He is told one of their products is garbage, so he asks about another....common sense dude.

You'd be better off buying a powerball ticket, winning, and then being gang raped by Victoria secret models than getting anything of value from that site.  Hope that spells it out clear enough.


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 13, 2016)

I found ZMA JYM testosterone booster on this site bodybuilding.com/store/jym/zma-jym.html is he any good?


----------



## Yaya (Jan 13, 2016)

The "test 400" alternative is actually pretty good..

Requires no injection and tastes great via snort


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 13, 2016)

Yaya said:


> The "test 400" alternative is actually pretty good..
> 
> Requires no injection and tastes great via snort



Can you give me some url where I can order that test online?


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> I found ZMA JYM testosterone booster on this site bodybuilding.com/store/jym/zma-jym.html is he any good?



Long story short; if there aren't hormones or anabolic/androgenic compounds in there, you're wasting you're money.



Dzoni said:


> Can you give me some url where I can order that test online?



We don't do that here.
You're in Serbia, can't you just walk into a pharmacy and grab the stuff there?


Kevlin, is that you?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> Can you give me some url where I can order that test online?



Lmao dude this guy.


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 13, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> We don't do that here.
> 
> Can you give me the full name of
> 
> ...


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> So that I can google search it




Are you trolling us? At this point I'm legitimately starting to think so.

You've never addressed my question about your training history or current body composition.


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 13, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> Are you trolling us? At this point I'm legitimately starting to think so.
> 
> You've never addressed my question about your training history or current body composition.



I just started training for second time haven't measured anything, first time didn't end up so well because I didn't know nothing, now I know everything except the illegal substances.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> I just started training for second time haven't measured anything, first time didn't end up so well because I didn't know nothing, *now I know everything* except the illegal substances.



How many calories are required to maintain your current body weight?


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 13, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> I just started training for second time haven't measured anything, first time didn't end up so well because I didn't know nothing, now I know everything except the illegal substances.



So, you just started training... 1. You don't need anything illegal to help you. Eat and lift and I promise you will grow like a weed. 2. You are in Serbia, if you don't know how to get steroids in that country, there is literally NO hope for you. It's Serbia, pretty sure you can just walk into any gym and ask someone and they will sell you gear straight up.


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 13, 2016)

Depends on the person, first you have to do calorie calculator test where gender height and activity observers, than you have to measure your weight for 2 weeks and eating same ammount of calories and exercising with same intensity to see will that maintain you current body weight.


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 13, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> How many calories are required to maintain your current body weight?



Depends on the person, first you have to do calorie calculator test where gender height and activity observers, than you have to measure your weight for 2 weeks and eating same ammount of calories and exercising with same intensity to see will that maintain you current body weight.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 13, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> Depends on the person, first you have to do calorie calculator test where gender height and activity observers, than you have to measure your weight for 2 weeks and eating same ammount of calories and exercising with same intensity to see will that maintain you current body weight.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> Depends on the person, first you have to do calorie calculator test where gender height and activity observers, than you have to measure your weight for 2 weeks and eating same ammount of calories and exercising with same intensity to see will that maintain you current body weight.



I'm asking you how many calories it takes to maintain YOUR current bodyweight.


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 13, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> I'm asking you how many calories it takes to maintain YOUR current bodyweight.



2600 calories


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> 2600 calories



Excellent!

Now, are you scared of needles?


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 13, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Now, are you scared of needles?



Yes........


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 13, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> 2600 calories



Wait what..


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> Yes........



Ah, then AAS is not for you my friend.

The stuff you're looking at is junk, plain and simple.

The oral AAS that actually works shouldn't be run without an injectable testosterone base.


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 13, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> Ah, then AAS is not for you my friend.
> 
> The stuff you're looking at is junk, plain and simple.
> 
> The oral AAS that actually works shouldn't be run without an injectable testosterone base.



What should I use then?


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 13, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> What should I use then?



Food
10 char


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> What should I use then?



At first, you only have to use your head.

You're fairly new to lifting, thats OK. Use this second fresh start to get your head around the fundamentals of lifting and eating correctly. I'm talking time under the iron.

This isn't what you want to hear I'm sure but train for a few years, pack on some mass while also educating yourself about AAS.
You might find that the health risks aren't worth it for your end goals.


AAS isn't a magic pill that suddenly makes you into an Olympian.


----------



## DF (Jan 13, 2016)

trodizzle said:


>



I'm just not sure about getting that in my ass.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 13, 2016)

DF said:


> I'm just not sure about getting that in my ass.



Anything can be a dildo if you're brave enough


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 13, 2016)

Is test 400 injectable?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> Yes........


:32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 13, 2016)

needle broke off in my arm when i was little thats's why I am afraid, if the test 400 isn't injectable I can use him


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 14, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> needle broke off in my arm when i was little thats's why I am afraid, if the test 400 isn't injectable I can use him



Herm! #teamnatty candidate!?


----------



## Mythos (Jan 14, 2016)

You guys have more patience than I gave you credit for..


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 14, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> needle broke off in my arm when i was little thats's why I am afraid, if the test 400 isn't injectable I can use him



That is incredibly unlikely. I've bent them with pliers before just to test it out; it's not breaking. 

Bud this is the bottom line: you cannot run a proper steroid cycle without needles. Anything you try to do to get around it will have subpar results and mess you up.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Iron1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Look, if you're really terrified of needles it looks like you have two options.

Man the fuk up and get over it -or- look into pro-hormones.
Pro-hormones are nasty on your liver but it's the closest thing you're going to get to something that works.


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 14, 2016)

What if I man up, what will you suggest me?


----------



## nightster (Jan 14, 2016)

Read some stickies man!


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 14, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> What if I man up, what will you suggest me?



He already suggested it, test only, shot in via needle, 2 x per week. Sounds like you need to get your nutrition and natty training down first through. Take things as far as you can with diet and training before you hop on the juice.


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 14, 2016)

I have about 1200 ng/dL


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 14, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> I have about 1200 ng/dL


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 14, 2016)

That's measurements of yams. In metric


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 14, 2016)

At 1200ng/dl you can make plenty of sweet gains without potentially messing up your HPTA with AAS.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 14, 2016)

Wait...
Did you just say you have a natty test level of 1200?
If that's true, which would be insane. You're an idiot to even risk messing up such a great thing playing with AAS.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 14, 2016)

Buy it. Ronnie Coleman name is on it so must be super good. Youl be just like him. Also take all the pro hormones u want. Super dmz 2.0 is awesome. If u take it without test youl get a limp dick . But who cares cause you're already a pussy anyways.


----------



## Dzoni (Jan 14, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> Buy it. Ronnie Coleman name is on it so must be super good. Youl be just like him. Also take all the pro hormones u want. Super dmz 2.0 is awesome. If u take it without test youl get a limp dick . But who cares cause you're already a pussy anyways.



That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Dex (Jan 15, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> needle broke off in my arm when i was little thats's why I am afraid, if the test 400 isn't injectable I can use him



No, that was in a movie. Needles don't actually break off in your arm.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 18, 2016)

You can stop shilling that site anytime. Nobody here is stupid enough to buy into it.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 18, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> needle broke off in my arm when i was little thats's why I am afraid, if the test 400 isn't injectable I can use him



I knew when Becton Dickinson followed hornady into the frangible market there would be tears.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 20, 2016)

Dex said:


> No, that was in a movie. Needles don't actually break off in your arm.



Tell that to Howard Hughes who's autopsy revealed a few pins broken off in his arm.

Or this guy






In both cases they were injecting drugs and passed out with the pin still in them, breaking it off.
I can't see that sort of thing happening in a normal scenario though.


----------



## Dzoni (Feb 4, 2016)

Well what do you know has some injectable steroids.


----------



## Mythos (Feb 4, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> Well what do you know has some injectable steroids.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 tencharacter


----------



## Dzoni (Feb 4, 2016)

Their injectables are Alpha Pharma.
So is Alpha Pharma a placebo?


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 4, 2016)

Dzoni said:


> Their injectables are Alpha Pharma.
> So is Alpha Pharma a placebo?



Dunno, never heard of them before, order it up, try it out, get some bloodwork. Only way to know for sure.

Looks like it's coming from India..

http://www.alpha-pharma.com/contact_us.php

Alpha-Pharma Healthcare
B205, Universal Business Park
Off Saki Vihar Road, Chandivali
Mumbai 400072, India

Order it up brah!


----------



## Dzoni (Feb 4, 2016)

I will try, but here are no steroid products


----------



## Mythos (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh my gosh. Wtf


----------

